# GT: Clippers vs. Spurs (4/9)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Sat Apr 9, 2005
7:30 Pacific *</center>

<center>




































Shaun Livingston/Marko Jaric/Corey Maggette/Elton Brand/Chris Wilcox





































Tony Parker,/Manu Ginobili/Bruce Bowen/Robert Horry/Rasho Nesterovic


Notes: The Clippers will again face the Spurs but this time at home.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If we still have the same injuries, not sure if we can win this game neither.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Clips 96
Spurs 89

Maggete 29pts 6rebs 5asts 2stl

Rasho 11pts 10rebs


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope Simmons and Kaman come back for this game. If they don't the Spurs could win. I hope since it is a home game the Clippers can come out and give the fans a good game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/04/09/sections/sports/pro/article_475407.php 



> Corey Maggette, the Clippers' top scorer, is doubtful for tonight's game against the San Antonio Spurs because of a sore left wrist. Guard Marko Jaric (sore right foot) and center Chris Kaman (lower back strain) are questionable, and forward Bobby Simmons (lower left leg contusion) is probable. Simmons, a strong candidate for the NBA's most improved player award, was the only Clipper to play in the first 70 games. But he has missed the past five.


 :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For betting purposes:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157272


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Hopefully Maggete wrist sprian gets better really soon it would suck if he sits out the remainder of the year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette is starting, Simmons and Kaman are not


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the right hand jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric for 3 and the Spurs take a very early timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox is taking some bad shots.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers are turnover quite a bit now and the Spurs are on a 11-2 run.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets fouled shooting a 3 and makes 2 of them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox scores off the dribble, nice play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marko for 2.

Dunleavy deflected the ball a secound ago, lol.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston goes up for the layup, gets hit in the face, makes the shot and makes the foul shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another timeout from SA, the Spurs are shooting the 3 ball but haven't made it yet and as a result the Clippers are up 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston sinks both FT's and the Clippers are up 11.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Chris Kaman is about to enter the game, good to see him healthy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a great pass to Brand for a monster dunk.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah, Ross with a very long 2 at the Buzzer!

End of 1st:

Clippers 30
Spurs 20


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

wow, weasle. You must be lonely. Feel free to stop by the spurs' game thread.

To pretty much sum the quarter up
Clippers play: good
Spurs play: bad


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross drives to the basket, lays it up, gets fouled, and makes the shot and FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette with a sweet fall away jumper, lead up by 13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Man, Maggette just kept working and working just now and earned his way to the FT line.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

1 ref says the bucket counts, 1 says the bucket doesn't count. I say it shouldn't have counted. Now Moore picks up another fould this time an offensive one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Moore with a very long 2, nice to see him a long shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston draws the foul, Parker seems to having trouble with Shaun's height.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Spurs are trying to make a comeback right now but they are still down 11.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Parker is doing all the damage, the rest of the team is shooting 6-25.

Maggette picks up his 3rd. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Parker is cutting through the Clippers defense and just earned himself to the line.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sweet pass from Brand to Wilcox.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Parker with 20 already, he needs to be slowed down.

Wilcox with another monster jam.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, Ginobli makes a shot at the buzzer.

Half:

Clippers 53
Spurs 46

The Clippers let the spurs come back towards the end. The key for the second half would be to slow down Parker, he is everything right now for the Spurs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are shooting 61% but have 9 TO's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are not playing well right, a couple TO's, a goaltend, and now a foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ginobli with a shot clock violation.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric a beautiful pass to Wilcox, Wilcox misses but Brand tips it in!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another nice pass from Jaric to Wilcox for the jam.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn the lead is down to 3 with Maggette trying to draw the foul and now Parker gets fouled and has a chance to cut it down to 1. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers take a timeout and the announcers just said that Dunleavy is really not feeling well. I hope he is ok and can handle being out there right now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Clippers take a timeout and the announcers just said that Dunleavy is really not feeling well. I hope he is ok and can handle being out there right now.


I hope he's ok too. There have just been too many injuries and **** going around lately. I don't know if it's the Clippers just not playing well or the spurs playing good, but the spurs have crawled thier way back into this game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

And just like that the Clippers are down 2. Come on Clippers what happen to the 16 point lead?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric for 3 and ties up the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand picks up his 4th foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Parker gets fouled hard and it may have affected him since he clanked both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rasho goes down with a possible ankle injury.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Massenburg with the sweet block but pushes Moore on the other side and Moore is at the line.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Massenburg with the sweet block but pushes Moore on the other side and Moore is at the line.


And then Moore returns the favor :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Parker gets fouled hard and it may have affected him since he clanked both FT's.


Parker always misses his frees. I'm not worried.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston using his height advantage and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Poor execution of a play but it ends up with Kaman at the FT line.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette for 3 and the lead.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weird call by the refs but Wilcox makes sure no shot gets off.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The reffs really blew it with the no call, but why did they give the ball back to the spurs?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 78
Spurs 77

The Clippers have been out scored the last two quarters and need a good 4th quarter to win.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rasho is done for the night, it was announced.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with another MONSTER jam.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette picked up his 5th foul. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with the nice offensive rebound and then he gets hammer by two players for the foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman now feeling confident and hits a jumper. The Clippers up 7 now while SA takes a timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Block by Kaman results in another jam by Wilcox.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric another assist this time to Kaman for the slam.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great hustle by Kaman and Livingston and the ball ends up out of bounds, Clippers bound.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout.
The game has really picked up with both teams starting a faster paced game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now, Brand picked up his 5th. The refs are a little touchy tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

These refs are horrible, Barry pushes off of Ross and Ross gets called for the foul and gets hurt.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette takes a bad shot and Brand is fouled out. THIS SUCKS. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

And now Jaric travels, the Clippers are asking to lose this one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marko with an amazing long 2 at the shot clock expired.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What an lucky shot by Manu. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers down 4 with Wilcox at the line.
Wilcox misses the first and makes the second.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette forces a shot but it goes in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Parker at the line.
Misses 1st!
Makes 2nd. :dead:

Clippers down 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette almost traveled but luckily got fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette sinks both FT's and the Clippers are only down 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette steals the ball and takes a timeout. :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets fouled!
Clippers up 1!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ginobli scores, gets fouled, and makes the FT.

Clippers down 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman scores!
Tied game with the Spurs probably taking the last shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is going to OT!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette had a great basket.

Maggette is FOULED out. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a big basket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston gets fouled hard but he is ok.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout.
Clippers up 1 but the Spurs have the ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Booooooo.........
That was an offensive foul on Manu.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets fouled and has a chance to put the Clippers ahead.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, Kaman missed the first FT.
Makes 2nd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NO Livingston, No........
Manu with 3 FT attempts. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Manu sinks all the FT's and the Clippers are down by 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston ties it up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is going to 2OT!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

whoever wins, I've got to give props to both teams. This has been the most exciting game of the season for me.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hhahahha Massenberg air ball from the FT line.

Good job Brunson.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Manu misses the first FT.
Misses second!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox monster game from Livingston.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers have the ball and are up 1.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I gotta hand it to the Clippers. I figured they would bow out without Maggette and Brand, but they just keep going. Please let us win though, you guys have nothing to shoot for now, while we have the 1st seed to capture.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers ball!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a miracle hook shot!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox fouls out now. :curse: 

3 point opportunity for the Spurs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with an amazing drive and the score.
The Clippers up 2 with 32 seconds.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Screw Allen, we got Livingston. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ahhhh......Horry for 3. :curse:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Livingston is a jewel. So amazing is this kid.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is Livingston time.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn Horry, he needs to die! :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm going to start an official Horry haters club. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That game was too much, what bad way to lose.
Oh well the Clips played with Brand out the both OT's and Maggette for the last OT. I would say this was a great game for the Clippers bench. Great job by Livingston.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

livingston should have taken the shot. If he missed, moore was in position for the rebound. However it seems like the play was drawn up that way. Dunelavvy why did you take the ball out of the clutch hands and put it in the hands of moore. Ridiculous.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

also what the heck was up with jaric? His defense on driving to the basket was worse than ive ever seen on the clippers, worse than brunson whom everyone here says gets beat at will. Jaric was owned anytime he was defending. Also was non existane on the offensive end. Wilcox despite the point total also played terribly, he has one of the worst basketball minds on the clippers, including chalmers.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think that it was still a good game, and all the more reason to hate Horry. :curse:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Just another loss.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

spurs are going to get blown out by golden state tomorrow. 4 games in 5 days, not to mention a double overtime game, then going on the plane to fly upstate tonight?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i still cant believe dunleavvy designed the last play for someone who hadnt been in the game in like an hour, and with the way livingston was playing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> i still cant believe dunleavvy designed the last play for someone who hadnt been in the game in like an hour, and with the way livingston was playing.


I too wanted Livingston for the game winning layup but it could be possible he changed it up seeing he didn't have a good shot.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> I'm going to start an official Horry haters club. :curse:


Don't hate, congradulate :biggrin: 

Seriously though, props to the clipps. Awesome game by both teams. Clipps hung in there even though four of thier players had to leave the game. Don't feel bad about the loss, be happy knowing that you're team took part in the best game of the year period!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, i guess i knew it was over once lawlers law was in effect.  Has that law failed once this year?

THIS close, and that would have possibly been my favorite clipper game ever. Now its on the top 10 most hated list. 

I sure hope jaric is really only playing at 80%. If he is going to play like he has the past few games, lets just go after simmons first instead of him, and then pickup a cheaper versitile player like a walton or someone.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Don't hate, congradulate :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though, props to the clipps. Awesome game by both teams. Clipps hung in there even though four of thier players had to leave the game. Don't feel bad about the loss, be happy knowing that you're team took part in the best game of the year period!



They should have won! If it wasn't for Horry in that last play! :curse:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dang, im not going to be able to sleep for a while tonight. These kind of games just kill me. At least with the other 18 losses of 5 points or less, most of it was because we didnt have any kind of go to player. Here we had livingston which kept us in it, but the game should have been his to lose or win.

For the most part, hats off to kaman who had a monster game playing with a bad back. But dang did he pull a vlade divac (playoffs, sacramento vs. lakers) of a couple years ago when instaed of grabbing the rebound he stupidly tapped it wildly out so that horry could get it and make the winning shot.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if livingston and magette could have proven this year that they coudl play like this in the clutch all year, clippers probably would have forgotten about a superstar player, and just worked on getting this team together next year. Problem is magette has only played like this in crunch time about 2-3 times this year, and livingston hasnt had much of an opportunity either. 

I sure hope tonight wasnt a fluke though. The fact that livingston could drive at will on one of the best defenders makes me think no, but id like to see some more before calling him the next superstar point guard of the league after magic and kidd. Too bad theres only 5 games left.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

longest clipper thread ever? Or were the kobe threads longer last year?

I didnt even watch the whole game in the beginning...kept switching it to watch my other teams, the LA galaxy, and the Dodgers pull out great wins. 

I knew all three of my teams couldnt win in one night. 

How many of you remember tony massenburg when he played for the clippers? That scrub was killing us tonight. Didnt realize how old he was. When he started college basketball, shaun livingston wasnt even born yet.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> longest clipper thread ever?


It didn't help that I posted close to 100 times in the thread. :smilewink


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> How many of you remember tony massenburg when he played for the clippers? That scrub was killing us tonight. Didnt realize how old he was. When he started college basketball, shaun livingston wasnt even born yet.


It seems like old Clipper players like to comeback against the Clippers and have nice games.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> They should have won! If it wasn't for Horry in that last play! :curse:


They should have won if what?....

Let's calm down now. I know how you feel rite now. All that adrenaline. You'll feel better tomorrow. This game could have gone either way, no one "would" have won it and you'll understand that tomorrow.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wish we had the spurs talent consultant on our team. They pick up these crazy players with late draft picks like parker and ginobli. The only decent talent we have picked up with a late draft pick is jaric in the secnod round.

Instead, with our second round picks, we get people like chalmers.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Took my daughter to the game, her first NBA game. 

It was also the best seats I've had at Staples and the first time I've had to look up to the scoreboard. 

Spurs definitely got all of the calls. Ginobli played his typical spastic football style basketball but Maggette, Brand, and Wilcox got called for some pretty soft calls. I'm a Clipper and Laker fan but I have to tell you, the Clippers always provide the better games (I attend). Livingston is the future.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I think that it was still a good game, and all the more reason to hate Horry. :curse:



He doesn't look fully recovered to me. He is still much slower than he was when he returned the time before last. If you look to, it seems like he isnt doing well adjusting to being the non-pg, when Livingston and him are both out there. (That will take time and an offseason to work out I think). However, Jaric has steadily raised his game since his return. Slowly, but surely. Tonight he good shooting, but still lacking in defense. And Six turn overs.. Yeesh. I love the guy, but he has got to get it under control. 

If they resign him, give it an offseason. Him and livingston will mesh, I can already see it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Instead, with our second round picks, we get people like chalmers.



:clap: :clap: :clap: Hahaha, Careful man.. You know there are CHalmers fans in the woodwork around here....


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

You have to remember that Ginobili was picked in 1998, before he became a star for Kinder. The following year the Clipps got Marko in the 2nd round (I'd say that was a great pick)...But the Spurs and Pistons have superior talent evaluators; Delfino was a steal for Detroit and the Spurs got Sanikidze for basically nothing (and he'll come over next year or the year after and be a pretty good player). Now by the same logic you could say the Clipps should have kept Mario Kasun (they traded him for more protection on the 1st pick they now owe to NJ), but Kasun fouls out in 10 seconds. I would much prefer Ariza or Sanikidze or several other guys, but Chalmers isn't terrible for a 5-foot-nothing SG. This year I can only hope that they make wiser picks...Oh, and about the 2nd picks, the Clipps' own 2nd will likely be swapped with Orlando (even if it is a two spot swap, Orlando will do it). Unfortunately this means it can't be sent to NJ to satisfy the Kittles trade (this weak draft would be an excellent draft to give up a 2nd). In any case, my 2nd picks would be Eddie Basden or Nate Robinson and Marcus Vinicius. The Clipps never have a good TO-differential, and Basden is a true ballhawk and Marcus Vinicius is a pure shooting SF.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand Isn't Defeated by Losses 



> "I've always been on one of the youngest and [lowest-paid] teams. But now I think we're turning that corner. We're getting some vets that want to come here and play and [the rest of us are] growing into vets that can play."





> This year, they were 9 1/2 games out before Saturday, but, "I actually feel like we're closer now," Brand said. The 2001-02 team, he said, was beset by internal strife and selfish play brought about by contract uncertainties.





> This season, Brand said, "What encouraged me most is how the team didn't give up," despite a string of injuries that sidelined guards Kerry Kittles, Marko Jaric and Livingston for long stretches. "It showed that we could have a really good ballclub once we get everybody together."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game was encouraging for the Clippers. Hopefully, they will fire their training staff (I mean it's not a coincidence that everyone gets hurt on this team) and use the cap room wisely to fit pieces into this team. I hope they can make a play for Radmanovic.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

One thing i cant understand is if no foul on the last play, why not a jump ball called with 3 second left? When you block a dunk, and the ball stays there, thats a jump ball...


----------

